# جناح الطائرة في الطائرات النفاثة التجارية الحديثة يتكون من الأجزاء التالية:



## محمد زرقة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

جناح الطائرة في الطائرات النفاثة التجارية الحديثة يتكون من الأجزاء التالية:​


-Wing Body
جسم الجناح نفسه ...وهو هيكل معدني مجوف ....وهذه التجاويف تكون خزانات الوقود ويغلف الجناح صفائح الألمنيوم المحشوة بال Honycom وهو خلية نحل من مادة الفابرقلاس الخفيف الوزن و هو أقوى من الفولاذ.​

- Fule Tanks 
وتقع خزانات الوقود داخل تجاويف الجناح وتقسم إلى أكثر من خزان تحتوى على طلمبات ضخ الوقود ....وعوامات قياس كمية الوقود....ومحابس الوقود​


-Slats
على مقدمة الجناح تقع الـ Slats وتستخدم قبل الإقلاع والهبوط لزيادة مساحة الجناح للحصول على إقلاع وهبوط أفضل بزيادة معامل الرفع والدفع من خلال انسيابية مرور الهواء فوقها والدفع أسفل منها ...ويتم تحريكها بماطور تدفعه قوه من الهواء ...أو الهيدرولك ..أو الكهرباء حسب نوع الطائرة ...و بأكثر من مصدر للتحريك ​

-Flaps
على مؤخرة الجناح تقع الـ Flaps وتستخدم مثل الـ Slats ...وتحرك بنفس الطريقة ..وبعد الإقلاع يتم إرجاعها إلى وضعها الطبيعي ...لأنها لا تتحمل ضغوط الهواء Airloads في السرعات العالية...
يتم التحكم بهما عن طريق Flap /Slat Handle الذي يقع في الوسط على الـ Mid Conceal بين الطيار ومساعده​
-Ailrons

على مؤخرة الجناح أيضا تقع الـ Ailerons وهذه من Primary Flight Controls وعن طريق التحكم بها يتم الـ Roll وهو دوران الطائرة إلى والتفافها 
ويتم التحكم به عن طريق لف مقود الطيار Control Column يمين نلف يمين ...ويسار نلف يسار ....إلا أن الـ Aileron عند تحركه للأعلى على الجناح الأيسر يتحرك الـ Aileron الذي على الجناح الأيمن إلى الأسفل فتلف الطائرة للجهة اليسرى​


-Spoilers 
فوق الجناح تقع الـ Spoilersوتستخدم كوابح هوائيه Air Brakes واستخدامها في الجو قليل جدا ويتم في الطائرات المتقدمة تقنيا لمسانده الالتفاف لمرونة اكبر 
واستعمالها الرئيسي عند الهبوط وبعد ملامسة العجلات للأرض ترتفع الـ Spoilers مكونة كوابح تعمل على إعدام سحب الارتفاع الـ Lift من فوق الجناح فتلتصق الطائرة أكثر بالأرض ...وتقل السرعة تمهيدا لإيقاف الطائرة ​

-Eng Pylon 
على الجناح أيضا يقع الـ Pylon وهو الجزء الذي يثبت عليه محرك الطائرة ​

- Hf Antenna
على حافة الجناح Wing Tip يقع هوائي HF Antenna الـ HF وينبغي توخي الحذر عند العمل على الجناح للتأكد من عدم تشغيل نظام الاتصال بالـ HF لان الانتانا يسخن إلى درجه عاليه وقد يسبب الاحتراق​

- Fule Panal 
على الجناح ايضا يقع الـ Fuel Panel وهو موقع تعبئة الوقود بحسب الطائرة​

- Static Wigs 
وهى عبارة عن عصيات صغيره بطول 15 سم تقريبا تستخدم لتفريغ الشحنات الكهربائية في حال حصول ضربات صواعق البرق ​

-Fuel Dump Valves 
محبس تفريغ الوقود يستخدم عند الحاجة لتفريغ الوقود في حالات الهبوط الاضطراري​


- Landing Light 
لمبات الإضاءة للمدرج للهبوط ​

-Logo Lights 
لمبات إضاءة علامة الشركة على ذيل الطائرة​

-RAT
Ram Air Turbine وهذا التوربين عبارة عن مروحة تنزل تحت الجناح و تقع تحت جناح واحد فقط ويستخدم لتوليد الطاقة الهيدروليكية في حال الطوارئ وفشل أنظمة الهيدروليك العادية ​






​

1. Winglet 
2. Low Speed Aileron 
3. High Speed Aileron 
4. Flap track fairing 
5. Krüger flaps 
6. Slats 
7. Three slotted inner flaps 
8. Three slotted outer flaps 
9. Spoilers 
10. Spoilers. Air brakes​


----------



## moroco (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*يا أخى لا نريد نقل أرشيف المنتديات الهندسية الاخرى على الانترنت الى منتدانا 

فمثلما لا نحب النقل المجرد من منتدانا .. فلا نحب النقل اليه 

فهذا يُغضب كثيرا صاحب قلم الموضوع 

وكنا قد أفردنا هنا موضوع فى المنتدى العام عن أخلاقيات النقل والقرارات التى اتخذها الاعضاء حيال ذلك 



فهنا نبحث عن النوع وليس الكم 

وانت تنقل لنا مواضيع ليس لها علاقة بالهندسة اطلاقا من اى وجه 

 وهذا القسم يسمى هندسة الطيران وليس قسم مواضيع الطيران ( اى شئ فيه اسم طيارة وخلاص ) 


اذا كان ولا بد فاقل شئ ان تضيف وتوضح ماذا تنقل 

اما ان تملأ صفحات القسم هكذا بدون تحليل وتنظيم لما تنقل ... فهو غير مستصاغ 

*


----------



## mnci (21 سبتمبر 2009)

اذا كان هذا الموضوع غير مفيد للاخوة فى قسم الطيران فاانا اتفق مع اخى السابق


----------

